# Virtual Puppets



## Rcandelas (Sep 18, 2020)

Rcandelas submitted a new resource:

Virtual Puppets - Animated Actors for Obs Studio



> Marionetas virtuales
> 
> Lleve nuestros personajes virtuales controlados por un controlador Xbox-One a Obs-Studio. Nuestras marionetas virtuales están basadas en el método de “Pantalla Verde” para que puedas incorporarlas fácilmente a Obs-Studio eliminando el fondo verde e incorporando imágenes, videos, sonidos, etc.
> Nuestras marionetas contienen una gran diversidad de acciones de expresión verbal y corporal, solo necesitas tu imaginación y creatividad para crear grandes historias. O mejor aún...



Read more about this resource...


----------

